# Is a Wi-Fi/Cellular Trail Cam worth it?



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

I use to drive 2hrs one way at least once a month to get mine. My truck takes about $70 a tank. Tank is good for one round trip.
$70X 12=$840

KABOOM cellular game cam paid for!


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

redruff said:


> I use to drive 2hrs one way at least once a month to get mine. My truck takes about $70 a tank. Tank is good for one round trip.
> $70X 12=$840
> 
> KABOOM cellular game cam paid for!




True. 




Any other brands besides LT Acorn?





What do you use? Do you have the security box for yours?
.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

pixcontroller raptor


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

redruff said:


> pixcontroller raptor




And do you like that? Do you use a security box?
.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

hedp said:


> And do you like that? Do you use a security box?
> .


Love it. It is so packed full of features. You configure it from home. FTP pictures to a server, mine just runs and runs.
I have GPS in it and a solar panel. I leave it out for months at a time and it just keeps sending pictures.

Last winter it was sending between 150 and 200 pictures a day from Dec. to April. I never touched it the whole time.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

The big difference...on the cheaper units..if you don't have 5 bars for a signal they don't send the pictures reliably.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

no security box but mine is on private property way back in a swamp. I just use a python locking cable.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

redruff said:


> The big difference...on the cheaper units..if you don't have 5 bars for a signal they don't send the pictures reliably.




That's awesome. So are the Lt. Acorn's a cheaper on?
.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

redruff said:


> The big difference...on the cheaper units..if you don't have 5 bars for a signal they don't send the pictures reliably.


You got that right, even too much limb cover would make my covert decide to not send me pics during the peak of the rut


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

bigracklover said:


> You got that right, even too much limb cover would make my covert decide to not send me pics during the peak of the rut




I have good bars in both spots I want to put cameras. 




Is the Lt. Acorn considered a "cheaper" model?



Can I run one camera in say Burnsville and one in Silver Bay (4 hours apart) and run them on the same AT&T line for $10 a month or would I have to pay for 2 separate lines?
.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

.

Of the people who said "No", do you actually have wi-fi cameras?
.


----------



## scarby (Jan 9, 2011)

If I had a lot of disposable money eating a hole in my pocket then sure it would be worth it. Of course I hunt 1/2 from my house so maybe not :wink:


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

I said no and I do not nor have I ever owned one. There is no way I would ever pay that much for a trail cam. I'm as serious about hunting as the next guy but I have to draw the line somewhere. If I didn't my family would be living in a cardboard box surrounded by some awesome hunting gear.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

Kb83 said:


> I said no and I do not nor have I ever owned one. There is no way I would ever pay that much for a trail cam. I'm as serious about hunting as the next guy but I have to draw the line somewhere. If I didn't my family would be living in a cardboard box surrounded by some awesome hunting gear.




Ah. lol. Good point.




I'm trying to get all of my stuff before I get too serious with my current gf.
.


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm a dealer for several companies and I tried one this past season and all I can say is if you have good signal strength where you hunt then you will be hooked . There is nothing better than getting the pictures to your cell phone or email address. Especially if you are concerned that you might scare a big buck off and any other animal you are hunting. How many times did you put out a camera where a buck you are hunting is at and you knew he would be by that spot at any time.so with one of these cameras you can eliminate running him off and it will help you pattern your deer with out stinking up you spot. I have always enjoyed pulling memory cards but this just added to the excitement .if anyone needs a price on any trail camera please let me know or have any questions about them.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

boarman1 said:


> I'm a dealer for several companies and I tried one this past season and all I can say is if you have good signal strength where you hunt then you will be hooked . There is nothing better than getting the pictures to your cell phone or email address. Especially if you are concerned that you might scare a big buck off and any other animal you are hunting. How many times did you put out a camera where a buck you are hunting is at and you knew he would be by that spot at any time.so with one of these cameras you can eliminate running him off and it will help you pattern your deer with out stinking up you spot. I have always enjoyed pulling memory cards but this just added to the excitement .if anyone needs a price on any trail camera please let me know or have any questions about them.





If you buy two Wi-Fi cameras and have them hours apart, can you still use the same phone line plan for $10 a month? If I had to pay for 2 phone lines at $20 a month that would be a lot.




Also, will the security box work with the external antenna Ltl Acorns?
.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Do any of the cameras work with Verizon service?


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

jacobh said:


> Do any of the cameras work with Verizon service?



I'm not sure but I think it's mostly AT&T and Singular or someone else, not Verizon.
.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

jacobh said:


> Do any of the cameras work with Verizon service?


No verizon does not use a SIM card like AT&T and T-Mobile.


----------

